# I got a Leopard tattoo



## Careym13 (Nov 7, 2015)

Decided to get tattoos of my two leopards yesterday. I took my tattoo artist photos of each of them. We decided to use lots of color rather than their natural colors so it would go better with the half sleeve I have on my left arm. Even though they are rainbow colored, I think they look exactly like the photos. And, they still look like Leopards, just very bright Leopards.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 7, 2015)

that takes dedication. Tortoise for life, what what


----------



## dmmj (Nov 7, 2015)

I forgot to add those R actually very nice looking tattoos.


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I forgot to add those R actually very nice looking tattoos.


Thanks!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 7, 2015)

Really cute tattoos!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2015)

How long did it take?


----------



## Grapes (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice


----------



## kathyth (Nov 8, 2015)

Those are extremely cool and good looking!!


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> How long did it take?


About an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 8, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Those are extremely cool and good looking!!


Thank you!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 8, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Decided to get tattoos of my two leopards yesterday. I took my tattoo artist photos of each of them. We decided to use lots of color rather than their natural colors so it would go better with the half sleeve I have on my left arm. Even though they are rainbow colored, I think they look exactly like the photos. And, they still look like Leopards, just very bright Leopards.
> 
> View attachment 154866


They are awesome! I love them!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 8, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> About an hour and 15 minutes.



That's all? He did a really great job.


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 8, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> They are awesome! I love them!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That's all? He did a really great job.


The drawing of the stencil took the longest...once that was done the actual tattoo part went pretty quickly.


----------



## waretrop (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice. I love the colors. Do you have any others?


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 10, 2015)

waretrop said:


> Very nice. I love the colors. Do you have any others?


Thanks! I do have others, including several parrots, an owl, and a few other things.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice work! 
Love the colors!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2015)

Ow! Ow! Ow!
Makes me come over all faint just thinking about it!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow! Ow! Ow!
> Makes me come over all faint just thinking about it!



The sensation ("pain") is the best part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2015)

jaizei said:


> The sensation ("pain") is the best part.


So no ink, just the needle gun thing for you ?


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So no ink, just the needle gun thing for you ?



I'd link to a Wartenberg wheel but it's hard to find a page that doesn't have something inappropriate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I'd link to a Wartenberg wheel but it's hard to find a page that doesn't have something inappropriate.


I think wifey has one somewhere.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I'd link to a Wartenberg wheel but it's hard to find a page that doesn't have something inappropriate.


I had to google this. Definitely not vanilla


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh my...that is quite an interesting tool!


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow! Ow! Ow!
> Makes me come over all faint just thinking about it!


My ex-boyfriend is terrified of needles....he works in medicine, yet is terrified of needles. In any event, I convinced him he needed a tattoo. After nearly passing out in the first five minutes...he got over it and now has several. So...all you gotta do is just get over that first initial reaction and you'd be good to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 12, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> My ex-boyfriend is terrified of needles....he works in medicine, yet is terrified of needles. In any event, I convinced him he needed a tattoo. After nearly passing out in the first five minutes...he got over it and now has several. So...all you gotta do is just get over that first initial reaction and you'd be good to go!


Hmmmm.
i don't really mind needles, was only joking, but the thought of having something more or less indelibly painted on me is pretty terrifying. 
I never wear shorts or t-shirts, so no one would see it except me and wifey who doesn't like tattoos.
Not for me, i don't think, i'll stick to the Wartenberg wheel!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Theyre also very addicting. I have like 5.


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Theyre also very addicting. I have like 5.


Yes...quite addicting indeed.


----------



## waretrop (Nov 12, 2015)

Addicting???? I'd say. One of mine is 7 or 8 feet long..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 12, 2015)

waretrop said:


> Addicting???? I'd say. One of mine is 7 or 8 feet long..


Golly!!!! 
How tall are you???


----------



## waretrop (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL I am only 5'3"...I think I have to get Alice my sully on me now....Have to think about where.....


----------



## Careym13 (Nov 12, 2015)

waretrop said:


> Addicting???? I'd say. One of mine is 7 or 8 feet long..





waretrop said:


> LOL I am only 5'3"...I think I have to get Alice my sully on me now....Have to think about where.....


I had a hard time choosing a location this time as well.


----------

